# it ain't so much black and white as them and us



## Anoukmac

Hi again,

This sentence comes from a British film. An old Cornish fisherman says that to his son, "them" referring to the non-Cornish people.
_One thing I've learned in my old days: *it ain't so much black and white as them and us*._

He means that not all non-Cornish people are black and not all Cornish people are white, but I find the sentence construction a bit weird.
My try:
_Tout n'est pas aussi tranché entre eux et nous.

Thank you for your help!_


----------



## Itisi

*them and us*:
"A phrase describing the perception of an antagonistic or fraught relationship between two groups, especially those with unequal power, influence, privileges, etc."

Ce n'est pas tant x que y

Je ne sais pas si ça aide...


----------



## Anoukmac

Merci Itisi. J'avais à peu près compris ça, mais "Ce n'est pas tant noir et blanc que eux et nous" ne veut pas dire grand-chose, si ?
C'est pour ça que je cherchais d'autres façons de l'interpréter...


----------



## Itisi

J'ai l'impression qu'il veut dire qu'on juge moins les gens d'après leurs qualités que d'après le fait qu'ils sont du pays.  Mais je ne sais pas quoi proposer comme formule !


----------



## Anoukmac

Itisi said:


> J'ai l'impression qu'il veut dire qu'on juge moins les gens d'après leurs qualités que d'après le fait qu'ils sont du pays.  Mais je ne sais pas quoi proposer comme formule !


Tu veux dire qu'il dit que les gens ont tendance à faire ça alors qu'ils ne devraient pas ?
Il ajoute ensuite :
"We have to take every man on his own merit."


----------



## Itisi

Il dit que ça se passe comme ça. D'après ce qui vient _après_, il ne trouve pas ça bien.


----------



## Anoukmac

Merci beaucoup, Itisi.
Je vais peut-être garder ma proposition alors.
_Tout n'est pas aussi tranché entre eux et nous._


----------



## Itisi

Anoukmac said:


> Tout n'est pas aussi tranché entre eux et nous.


Je ne vois pas bien comment ça correspond à ce qu'il dit...


----------



## Anoukmac

Sous-entendu "que les gens le pensent", non ?
Est-ce que ce n'est pas sous-entendu en anglais aussi ?

Ou alors carrément :
_On a trop tendance à nous opposer aux autres._
?


----------



## Itisi

Je comprends qu'il veut dire qu'l ne s'agit pas tant de noir et blanc, c'est à dire de jugements sur le fait que les gens sont 'bons' ou 'mauvais', mais du fait qu'ils sont du pays ou pas.  (Ce n'est pas quelqu'un qui s'exprime très bien...)


----------



## Anoukmac

OK, super, merci !
Alors peut-être plutôt :
"On s'arrête à la géographie au lieu de regarder plus loin ?"
Puis 
"Chacun doit être jugé selon ses mérites."
Désolée d'avoir mis autant de temps à saisir...


----------



## Itisi

Quest-ce qu'il dit juste avant ?


----------



## Anoukmac

Juste avant, son fils lui dit:
_You always told me never trust an _emmet [a non Cornish person] _and I've never met one yet who could prove you wrong._
Et lui, il répond :
_Listen, son. One thing I've learned in my old days: *it ain't so much black and white as them and us*. _


----------



## Itisi

Ah, c'est moi qui viens de voir ce que ça veut dire !  Je regardais ça du point de vue de la grammaire, mais lui pas !

C'est plutôt toi qui avais raison : 'Ce n'est pas aussi noir et blanc que les emmet d'un côté et nous de l'autre.'


----------



## Anoukmac

C'est plus compliqué, quand on n'a pas tout le contexte...
Merci beaucoup pour ton aide !


----------



## Kelly B

Oui, ce n'est pas un question de A ou B, mais de X ou Y.


----------



## Itisi

Kelly B said:


> ce n'est pas un question de A ou B, mais de X ou Y.


*Kelly*, c'est ce que j'avais d'abord compris, et grammaticalement ça devrait vouloir dire ça, mais le personnage ne respecte pas la grammaire, et je pense qu'il voulait dire : 'It's not as black and white as them and us', qui marche très bien avec le contexte.


----------



## melimelo2205

Hello Anoukmac,
Dans la langue courante, on dirait plus simplement : "Nous ne sommes pas tout blancs et ils ne sont pas tout noirs". Donc, c'est bien ce que vous pensiez, ce n'est pas parce qu'on est d'ici qu'on est meilleur ! Il y a du bon et du moins bien dans chacun de nous quelque soit notre origine. C'est une pensée très bienveillante à l'égard de l'autre, de l'étranger.
J'arrive un peu tard dans la conversation mais c'est en cherchant aujourd'hui une traduction un peu différente de "them-and-us"  que j'ai trouvé vos échanges.
Ma demande concerne : "I think it's always a good plan to maintain a them-and-us attitude at all times". Je comprend en gros "Je pense qu'il vaut toujours mieux se tenir en retrait de ces gens-là". Quelqu'un saurait peut-être être plus précis ? Je vous donne la phrase d'après pour le contexte : "Involvement always leads to misery and I've discovered that nonattachment works fine for me.


----------



## tartopom

_ garder ses distances._


----------



## Itisi

'rester sur son quant-à-soi' ?

garder une certaine distance


----------



## joelooc

Il faut savoir se garder de tout empathie spontanée systématique    ?


----------



## Itisi

*joelooc*, c'est une adaptation libre, là !


----------



## joelooc

@Itisi


melimelo2205 said:


> to maintain a them-and-us attitude at all times


non, juste une transposition Quant à la liberté, c'est la marque de fabrique du français!
D'où le fait que transposition et adaptation soient synonymes


----------



## JClaudeK

_it ain't so much black and white as them and us._


Kelly B said:


> ce n'est pas un question de A ou B, mais de X ou Y.


Je dirais:
Il ne s'agit pas tellement de  A ou B, mais (plutôt) de X ou Y.



melimelo2205 said:


> Ma demande concerne : "I think it's always a good plan to maintain a them-and-us attitude at all times". Je comprend en gros "Je pense qu'il vaut toujours mieux se tenir en retrait de ces gens-là".


Ici, je comprends: "Il est toujours conseillé de savoir faire la différence entre soi-même et les autres".


----------



## Itisi

JClaudeK said:


> Il ne s'agit pas tellement de A ou B, mais (plutôt) de X ou Y.


On est repartis pour un tour !  On pourrait croire que ça veut dire ça, c'est logique et tout et tout, mais en fait non, ça ne correspond pas au contexte.  Voir #13 et #14.


----------



## iuytr

Itisi said:


> On est repartis pour un tour !





Anoukmac said:


> *it ain't so much black and white as them and us*.


Pas forcément une traduction adaptée au contexte d'un vieux pêcheur cornouaillais qui ne respecte pas la grammaire mais le sens est : ce n'est pas aussi binaire/dichotomique qu'une question de eux ou nous, d'après posts #13 et 14.


----------



## Itisi

*iuytr*, oui, le vieux en question ne dirait pas ça comme ça, mais c'est le sens.


----------



## Topsie

iuytr said:


> ....ce n'est pas aussi binaire/dichotomique .....


.... ou *manichéen* ... mais là non plus ça ne va pas dans le contexte!


----------



## Itisi




----------

